# Dog mad at me when Husband leaves...



## DaisyPup (Oct 15, 2016)

Our family consists of 4 adults, 2 children, and 3 dogs. My Vizsla is very close to me, We are attached at the hip. Recently my husband took a truck driving job and is gone weeks at a time and only home a few days in between. Within 48 hours of him leaving she completely ignores me. She won't come in our room at all. I had to move her food and toys to the main part of the house. She won't even take a single step through the door of our bedroom. She doesn't act depressed, she acts like she is mad at me because he is gone. She acts completely normal to all the other people and dogs in the house but won't even look at me. For the year we have had her (since she was a pup) she has never slept more than an inch from me or left my side more than a little while to play with the other dogs. I don't know what to do. I've tried everything I can think of to make it better for her. We video chat every day and I show her the computer so she can see and hear him. I try being with her wherever she wants to be including sleeping with her where she goes to sleep and she just runs away from me. Nothing seems to be making it better. Does anyone have any advice?

I need my best friend back :crying
Thanks in advance.


----------



## HeidiMS/AL (Aug 2, 2017)

How long has this been going on?


----------



## DaisyPup (Oct 15, 2016)

Just a few months. My husband just started truck driving. Before that we were both home with her 24/7.


----------



## HeidiMS/AL (Aug 2, 2017)

Whats her name? Will she lead? Has she got a favorite: 1 food, 2 treat, 3 toy.( I'm a thinking). She's got some seperation issues-could be heartbroken,angry, hurt feelings or a combination . How does she act when hubbys around (you verses him)? This sound very similar to my brothers dog years ago. He'd get really p***ed when my brother left to go offshore for 7 days.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's not made at you.
She's missing him, and her home life has been changed with his absence.

Take her on some outings.
Most vizslas love going places,
bring her home tired.


----------

